# Bowfishing florida salt water



## diamondback

Anybody here ever try the salt water in florida?What species would be legal? I am pretty sure flounder and maybe mullet ,but what else?What kind of regs?I saw one of the shows doing it but not sure it was fla. and they was getting sheephead,black drum and reds.


----------



## markland

Yep go down at least once every year, mostly we shoot stingrays, but basically in FL, anything you can spearfish for you can shoot with a bow.  We have shot flounder, grouper, snapper, mackeral, cobia, mahi mahi, needlefish, rays, croaker, grunts, jacks, many many things, just depends on where you go and how you are fishing.  Mark


----------



## sleeze

markland said:


> Yep go down at least once every year, mostly we shoot stingrays, but basically in FL, anything you can spearfish for you can shoot with a bow.  We have shot flounder, grouper, snapper, mackeral, cobia, mahi mahi, needlefish, rays, croaker, grunts, jacks, many many things, just depends on where you go and how you are fishing.  Mark



Hey mark , ever shot in Keaton, fl?  I will prolly will be going with some friends in about a month to fish but i am gonna bring the bow just in case i see something.


----------



## markland

Nope, never shot down there, usually around Panama City, that's where we did the show with the Brunson's at, good spot, as long as it is not a crowded weekend.  Have fished a few other spots along the coast in the panhandle area there!


----------



## florida boy

You can shoot sheepshead ,black drum , flounder and mullet . I once got a hefty fine for the redfish . If you really want to have some fun got to the airforce towers offshore and shoot the baracudas . Do not use a reel . Use a hoop with a float attached to it . They are a real challenge to handle . And dont forget your gloves because that line will deglove your fingers if it gets wrapped around it .


----------



## rocket2015

I have shot with Vic Davis of Barefoot Charters in Panacea, Fl and I must say that it was a blast. Always a good time with him and also a great area to shoot due to the flats. I actually watched a video that he made with some group and they went and shot baracudas at the towers but had the lines attached to large bottom rods to land the fish. Haven't done that yet but is on the calander for this summer.


----------



## florida boy

take plenty of arrows . I have had the other cudas cut the one on the shaft in half along with my arrow . We usally use crab pot floats and just let them tire themselves out . If you dont hit them solid they will pull off . Shear power !


----------



## tailchaser85

I would imagine you can shoot anything that you can gig. I know redfish and trout are a no for gigging so if you shoot them with bows I would imagine there would be a hefty fine. Out in Louisisana I know they shoot redfish with bows.


----------



## markland

LA is very liberal on their regulations, you can basically shoot anything but largemouth bass there, just as long as you follow the limits and sizes just like rod and reel fishermen.  In FL, according to the regs, you can bowfish for anything that is legal to spearfish for, which is quite alot of different species, but do have to follow the same regulations as far as size and limits.


----------

